

Startup book for micro-entrepreneurs - user24
http://www.startupbook.net/
This is really good stuff. I'm reading the sample chapter now and it's just hitting point after point for me.
======
kapilkaisare
Having bought this book and reading it currently, i thought I'd chime in:

Overall, a pretty decent read so far. Walling makes a very, very strong case
for marketing as an essential arm of entrepreneurship - something I was
honestly content to ignore till now. He also underrates the act of development
- whether this is what he genuinely thinks or an attempt to off-set a natural
bias in his reader, I am not sure.

Definitely worth a read, but I am not happy to see the price at $19, when I
bought it just a couple of days ago at $24. You listening, Rob? :)

~~~
rwalling
Yep, I'm listening. The price has been $24 for a while and I just lowered it
last week. Apparently you just hit the wrong side of that timing.

If it makes you feel better I can raise it back, or for that matter drop a
fiver in the mail for you :-)

------
victorp
why the price of the pdf/epub version is the same as the paperback?

~~~
user24
yeah I was a little put off by that too. But then I figured it was pretty
cheap anyway. I haven't bought it yet, I'm going to re-read chapter one and
then buy the pdf I think.

~~~
rwalling
>>then I figured it was pretty cheap anyway

That's the idea. If you can't afford a $19 book you're going to have a hard
time starting a software business...even a one-person operation.

~~~
user24
I really like your pricing strategy. I nearly bought the paperback/pdf package
at $31 (I'm in the UK) until I realised that I really don't need the paperback
too.

But you nearly had me! Throwing in the PDF was a huge motivation to upgrade. I
think (if I may be so bold) that you should throw in the PDF with all
paperback sales, and make that obvious on the homepage, eg:

[Download Sample] [Buy PDF $19] [Buy Paperback & PDF $24]

Re-reading chap.1 is on my list for today and then I'll buy the PDF.

~~~
rwalling
Good suggestion - I'll test it out.

